# 'Classic'-review of LOTR



## Ardamir the Blessed (Jun 2, 2005)

Hello,

I was not sure where to post this, so I posted it here. An editor of a local science fiction magazine has asked me to write a 'classic'-review of LOTR, but I am not sure if I am entirely the correct person for the task, and I do not exactly have time right now. Would any member of TTF be interested in doing this? Or do you know any good book review of LOTR on the web? If so, I obviously have to ask for permission to use it in the magazine. The article should be ready sometime in June, so there is not much time.


----------



## Greenwood (Aug 2, 2005)

Leaving aside various interpretations with which I disagree, there are a number of factual errors in the above review.

1) During World War II, Tolkien sent chapters of LOTR to his son Christopher who was serving with the RAF in Africa, *not* C.S. Lewis who spent the war at Oxford in England and who was not in the RAF. Tolkien and Lewis were indeed close friends and Tolkien did read him sections of the book as he wrote them.

2) The Lord of the Rings was published in 1954-1955, *not* 1950.

3) Mount Doom was not Sauron's fortress of evil. Sauron's fortress was Barad-dur. Mount Doom wasn't even guarded.

4) Elven cloaks did not confer "invisibility". Their nature was more one of extremely good camouflage.


----------

